# pleco ID



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

its is marked as a "spotted" pleco


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Very hard to tell with that photo. Take a side veiw.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

its still at the store i was using my camera phone, this is the second time i tried to get a good pic but it has been in the same spot both days.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

ok, this is an educated guess from your photo.

With the faint orange spot over the dorsal area, and mouth shape, my guess is a L91 three beacon. Though the color of this fish (if it is a L91 three beacon) tells me that it is in stress and not very comfortable.

Again, this is only a guess with your photo.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i have a 3 beacon i got from you and this is nothing like it. it has longer bristley hairs on its back fin. its spots are larger more it gets to the back. they want $40 for it. just wanted to find out more info on it before thinking of buying it. thanks for trying charles  ill try and get a better pic. it has been there close to a year now.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

this is about the closest picture i have found Peckoltia sabaji • Loricariidae • Cat-eLog Image • PlanetCatfish
i must have deleted the other picture i took.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was just going to say, I didn't see the other picture, but here's my L75/Pekoltia sabaji:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a side view about 5 months later. Does it look anything like that?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

the side view totally looks like the one at my LFS, they want $40 for it is that an alright price?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If it is 4", or better, I would say so. But Charles would know better.


----------

